# No more "Greatest", "Over-rated" or "Under-rated" for me!



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

*No more "Greatest", "Over-rated" or "Under-rated" for me!*

I'm through with all that.

I'm free!!!!

:tiphat:


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

My friend, you're the greatest!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> My friend, you're the greatest!


Just a slow learner...

But...Free At Last!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> My friend, you're the greatest!


Don't you think you're over-rating him a bit?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

starthrower said:


> Don't you think you're over-rating him a bit?


Missed it....

No..I'm not the greatest!

I'm not even your favorite...so don't pretend...


----------



## Very Senior Member (Jul 16, 2009)

Vesteralen said:


> I'm through with all that.
> 
> I'm free!!!!


How Great Thou Art.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread is over-rated tbh.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone wanna try for "under-rated"?  Let's keep it going.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

First post was underrated already.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

By the way, I am - I'd like the ladies to know - absolutely R-rated. Parental discretion is discouraged. 

Now, watch me tango: my inner beast shivers before your innocence eyes. As always, I'll lead. You just follow the music.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

So am I! Schumann is still the greatest composer who ever lived, though.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations Vesteralen. With a bit more work you'll be able to reach the Zen of someguy and appreciate the sound of a garbage truck braking and Beethoven's Late String Quartets equally.

I give you these Wagner Lilies.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay, but can I still use those words in a 'natural' (or is it 'neutral?') way?

Eg. I was just listening to organ music by Jean Langlais who is not that well known outside those who like organ music. Should I just say 'not that well known' or can I say 'underrated?'

Dunno. It just means I like him but maybe acknowledge not everyone knows him, therefore (duh!) they don't like him (by default?).

This is confusing. But 'overrated' for me simply means a fancy way of saying I don't like a given composer who's famous. Eg. If I say 'Wagner is overrated' I may as well just say 'I don't like Wagner.'

& 'greatest?' Another word for 'many people like this composer/musician and so do I.' Basically. Or variations on that theme.

So I say 'no more ideology hardening into dogma.' But with that, I'm kind of becoming too intellectual and disappearing up my own backside.

So I just say what the late Norman Mailer said 'No more bullsh*t.' Is that simple/direct enough?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't like Wagner= Wagner is overrated. Yeah I'll use that. Wagner isn't enjoyable to me. All ways can express that Wagner is overrated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

Wagner is just so...over!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wagner is a deity but still sub-*Ligeti*


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Okay, but can I still use those words in a 'natural' (or is it 'neutral?') way?
> 
> Eg. I was just listening to organ music by Jean Langlais who is not that well known outside those who like organ music. Should I just say 'not that well known' or can I say 'underrated?'
> 
> ...


That's cool.

I've got no problem with other people saying what they like.

The original post just meant that I'm no longer going to pretend that I know enough to be able to say who's great, who's overrated and who's underrated.

I only know what I enjoy, and that's okay with me. So, no more confusing Lists for me, unless they are clearly identified as lists of "Favorites".

That's all.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I just rated this thread.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Vesteralen said:


> ...
> I only know what I enjoy, and that's okay with me...


Same here.



> ...So, no more confusing Lists for me, unless they are clearly identified as lists of "Favorites".
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not into making lists either, and there's plenty here on this forum other than lists. I'm more for discussion of music on its own terms, more or less.

But remember, nobody knows everything. Some people may give you that kind of impression, but its impossible. Things are based on what experiences we've had, what knowledge we've got, but most importantly I think that attitude has to be right. If someone starts to be negative or attack/judge, I switch off now. I've been at the wrong end of that before, and its always the same old story. They are superiour to you for whatever reason. Not based on anything concrete, just that they don't agree with you. So they give you a right royal trouncing.

But let's face it, opinions about music are just opinions. I even have an acquaintance who was in the industry, and this person said all opinioin about any art form is ultimately 'bullsh*t.' I wouldn't go that far, but I can see that point, all this b*tching and negativity about matters of opinion, often fine details, raking over old coals, etc. So I just enjoy the music, talk about that now. Otherwise it ends up being a waste of my time.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm overrating myself!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

kv466 said:


> I'm overrating myself!


I am as well. Like old Mae West, I'm a diva and drama queen. The prima donna of this forum. But I can't sing some stupendous aria. Well, maybe I can if I lip sync ...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesteralen said:


> I'm through with all that.
> 
> I'm free!!!!
> 
> :tiphat:


Now, if that could only get to the very top to influence a policy change that no such OP's are allowed in the first place... hmmmm.

Congratulations. Will this work like those twelve-step programs, i.e. you get a marker chip for one month free from it, two, a birthday celebration after one year -- and you are assigned a sponsor whom you can call 24-7 if you feel compulsions that the former urge is beginning to take you over, etc. so you can then be talked down and out of it?

Keep up the good work.

"One day at a time."


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd vote Other if it was an option


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You guys just don't want vesteralen to be free do you?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Curse it! I was just polishing up a poll about the greatest kazoo concerti. All that work down the drain.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

................................................


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> You guys just don't want vesteralen to be free do you?


Oh he's free and has not been here for a year---unfortunately.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

In general I like polls and a good debate over which work is great, but the concept of over-rated and under-rated perplexes me. In fact the current tendency among sports talk media shows is to discuss "overpaid" and "underpaid"; not over-rated and under-rated anymore. "overpaid" and "underpaid" are polarities that are easier to get a grip on. Is it possible to look upon the cassical music composers in that light?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

the terms are perfectly fine.

if someone buys their way into the charts they are over-rated.

but a virtuoso beggar living on the street is under-rated since no one is rating him.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Lucky, I wish I weren't as judgmental as you


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> Lucky, I wish I weren't as judgmental as you


Well,are you or aren't you ??


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Now, if that could only get to the very top to influence a policy change that no such OP's are allowed in the first place... hmmmm.
> 
> Congratulations. Will this work like those twelve-step programs, i.e. you get a marker chip for one month free from it, two, a birthday celebration after one year -- and you are assigned a sponsor whom you can call 24-7 if you feel compulsions that the former urge is beginning to take you over, etc. so you can then be talked down and out of it?
> 
> ...


Step 1: We admitted we were powerless over list-making and that our lives had become unmanageable.


----------

